# Buying decent paint



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

Bom dia!

Sorry if this has been covered before (have had look but can't find a 'good paint' thread). So far the paint I have bought in the north is very thin. Anyone know where I can buy decent paint? I also want to be able to mix a certain colour if possible. Is the paint in Leroy Merlin any good? I'm near Paredes de Coura in the Minho region and could go to Galicia if there are better options there.

Many thanks.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

I always buy Cin. They have several grades and I have been very pleased with it.

They have stores throughout PT. Lojas CIN - Tintas e Vernizes


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

Sonho said:


> I always buy Cin. They have several grades and I have been very pleased with it.
> 
> They have stores throughout PT. Lojas CIN - Tintas e Vernizes


Thanks very much - I'll look into it.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Tintas 2000 is what we have used for external painting and can definitely recommend it. It also comes with a guarantee.
Not cheap but saves a lot in the end as it LASTS.

for internal painting we have used a top of the range from Bardot. This we managed to buy from Continente recently with a 50% discount to our card.


at the end of the day you get what you pay for!


----------

